# C Compiler unter FDOS



## FastProg (23. August 2003)

Hi Leute
Ich habe vor ein kleinen Betriebssystem zu schreiben
Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob man eine mit C/C++ erstellte Datei unter FDos Starten kann, oder was man noch dort rein proggen müsste damit das gehen würde?

FDOS ist zu finden unter: http://www.visual-opal.de 

Frage nr.2: Welchen Kostenlosen Compiler kann man dafür nutzen?
Habe leider nur Visual C++ 6.0 und damit kann man keine Dos anwendungen schreiben!  

Danke


----------



## melmager (23. August 2003)

versuch doch mal den compiler:

http://gcc.gnu.org


----------



## FastProg (23. August 2003)

Hi melmager

Kann man diesen Compiler einfach, ohne ändererungen an FDos ,unter FDos nutzen?

Weil FDos ein selbt programmiertes Dos von "Stefan Tappertzhofen" ist und es hat nicht so viele Funktionen wie MS-Dos


----------

